# [Dark Eldar] Model substitutes?



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Title sums it up mostly. If you own/have read the codex, you'll notice we have many units without models. Anyone have any ideas for something we could use as one of them?

-LtT


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Make your own.
Use a Wraithlord to make a Talos.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Faceless helemtsa fot bloodbrides, helmetless Warirors for Trueborn etc.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Vyper for venom, just add a small platform on the back for the troops and Dark Eldar looking bits


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Rape the Warmachine system. These are all Cryx models.


Talos proxy:










Cronos Proxy:










Haemonculi proxies:




























Wrack Proxies (I've got 10 of them off ebay already):










Acothysts with Liquifiers:



















Grotesque proxies:










Tempted to say "Beastmaster proxies" but their bases are a bit big...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

dark eldar already have the talos model.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Sethis fuckin' A mate, you just saved me months of waiting.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I would make my own. I play orks so this is a common thing to have to build your own units. It makes the army more personalized and very custom.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Sethis said:


> Rape the Warmachine system. These are all Cryx models.
> 
> 
> Cronos Proxy:
> ...


:shok: I don't even play DE and i want them for proxys....thoguh i do play in at my local msot of the time (which is a GW store) and they don't like you using non GW modals. I might print these of and ask what they would allow


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

What is the model that you have listed for the Cronos proxy? Also, could you list a link the Wrack proxies? Thanks.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

You can find all of the above models here:

http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx

The Cronos lookalike is a Harrower and the Wracks are Drudge Mind slaves.

Just stay in the Cryx section and you can't go far wrong. Glad people like them!

Edit: With some fairly light conversion work (headswap, some filing, maybe a weapon swap to make them "sharper") then this guy could be a credible Klaivex/Drazhar:

http://privateerpress.com/warmachin...cyrah/warcasters/garryth-blade-of-retribution

And a possible... something... not sure what, it's just a nice model (imo).

http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/retribution-of-scyrah/units/soulless-escort


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Sethis said:


> You can find all of the above models here:
> 
> http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx
> 
> ...


Love yah. That's awesome.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Also look outside the Cryx range. 










These for... well Wracks... works pretty well.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Those look like they'd be better markers. Or objectives.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Very good for pain tokens, but possibly a little expensive when a piece of coloured card works just as well!


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn. Those would be some sexy pain tokens.
Grr. Hm.
Any news on any more models?
Also, FW flyers for DE ... worth it?

I'll be using a mixture of:
http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx/units/mechanithralls-unit
&
http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx/units/cephalyx-slaver-and-drudge-mind-slaves
For Wracks.

http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx/units/cephalyx-overlords
Haemonculus with Scissorhands?

http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx/units/blackbanes-ghost-raiders
Could work for Mandrakes.

http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx/warcasters/master-necrotech-mortenebra-deryliss
More Haemonculus?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just wait for the DE stuff to get released, Jes goodwin has been quoted in saying that 90% of the DE range will be available by summer 2011 because people have waited long enough, if you start investing in warmachine proxies and stuff your only gonna feel gutted when the actual models come out.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Depends on your level of involvement. Obviously you might want to put your full Wrack/Haemonculus/Talos army on hold for a bit, but for one or two squads (I got 10 metal models for £25, so even better than GW prices, if you can score them) then it's totally worthwhile.

I have no issue with buying models that are just as high a quality (or better) as GW ones, that look almost identical to the pictures in the army book, especially since having a game at GW is a thing of the past thanks to their insane control freakish rules about who can play what and when. Obviously people who still depend on the FLGS for games are going to have to be more creative.

I don't put the odds at better than 50/50 that Wracks are going to be plastic anyway... we already have 90% plastic kits for Dark Eldar so I can see Wracks/Grotesques/Talos being metal. Of course I'm always open to being pleasantly surprised...


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

I just want the Talos to look like the big, rounded even more scorpion-ish thing in the codex. Then my efforts to attach a bunch of razorflails to the claws instead of the bladey part of the claws won't just look like a bunch of whips on spindly, two-dimensional arms.

I've got a clever idea for Beastmasters as well. A Hellion with the Agoniser from the kabalite warriors or a shardnet for the actual Beastmaster, Rat Ogres with the Enhanced Senses Carnifex head for Clawed Fiends, the old Warp Beasts for Khimaera, (they essentially explained the "Warp" part of Warp Beast, then changed it to Khimaera) and Vampire Counts Bat Swarms with green stuff beaks for Razorwing Flocks. That's my two cents.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I was thinking lizardmen for the beastmaster or chaos warhounds , but nids would work well too.


----------

